# Miniature Horse Sport Boots



## JMS Miniatures (May 17, 2010)

Ok what I would want to know is if you can buy some really nice sport boots for your miniatures would you? I mean these will be as nice as the big boys wear?

Sport boots protect your horse's legs when you are in training mode. Doing groundwork, driving, jumping. I feel like these miniatures could use a lil extra help when it comes to their legs.

Anywho just curious to see how many people would actually buy them. They would certaintly be better then any of todays sports boots.


----------



## Mominis (May 17, 2010)

I really wanted to get Shake a pair of SMBs for turnouts, but I was informed that the boots available now tend to rub a horse making him sore. I stopped my search there. With that said, if a company were to develop a pair that were guaranteed to fit just like the big boys' boots, I would likely buy them.


----------



## disneyhorse (May 17, 2010)

I wouldn't, not for a miniature horse. I just don't feel they are under the same amount of strain that a big horse is. A big horse is far more likely to be lunged in a comparatively smaller circle. A big horse works over jumps and such with the weight of a saddle AND a rider. Miniature horses are also not shod, which greatly decreases the amount of shock to a leg in the event of a hoof accidentally striking the other leg.

I just bought a pair of SMB for my horse, and it is hard enough to fit to a big cannon bone, much less one that would vary so much, as it is the diameter of the leg that matters... so many minis vary in refined-bone or not, and in height. It would be cost-prohibitive for a company to make the wide range of sizes to fit the heights and the widths of the fetlocks.

So that's my take on it.

If I ever have a horse with some forging issues or whatever, I use bellboots. I also ALWAYS turn out my Shetland pony with bell boots. He is very hard on them, goes through a pair a month!!! As a side note, I am switching from rubber boots to silicone ones that I found by SmartPak and if they last longer than a month I will post on it. My horse plays HARD every day and is just the sort of guy that needs protection. But even on him, probably wouldn't buy SMB for him. He does move pretty straight, no wonky legs.

Andrea


----------



## Little Bits (May 17, 2010)

I agree with what disneyhorse says.

I am not a fan of SMB's for big or small horses. I find them bulky and they don't seem to fit properly on a big horse. They change the way a horse moves his legs they seem almost labor intensive IMO. If I were to use any boot I would use a simple tendon boot. Some horse tend to come close when jumping and tendon boots are adequate protection.

I am also not a fan of bell boots maybe for training in the cart to teach them to move there legs out in front of them. An old timer told me once when a horse hits himself they rarely want to do it again. If they are all covered up they are more inclined to hit again and again because it is protected.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 17, 2010)

I would not. My driving horses work on all sorts of terrain, from soft pasture, to city streets, to gravel roads. They never have a hoof/leg issue.

Sorry, I confused it with hoof boots.






Is this the type of product under discussion?

http://www.westernlegacysales.com/

I'm learning a lot from the posts. But it looks as though one would need a degree in sports medicene to make sure they were fitted properly.


----------



## Sue_C. (May 17, 2010)

I would, definately. I always used them on my riding horses, when first in training, and think that minis deserve the same protection.

I have a pair of the only ones available for the minis, and they are too small for the mare I am working with now, as she has a medium bone, whereas the horse that I originally bought them for has very fine legs.

All they would need to do, is make them the same as they do for horses and ponies, small, med, and large.



> I just don't feel they are under the same amount of strain that a big horse is.


For some that aren't really "worked", that would be true, but for those of us who drive outside of a circle or ring, they have the same strains and stresses, if not moreso, as the big guys. A mini pulling a cart and driver up and down hills and over uneven terrain is working far harder than a riding horse, larger driving horse or pony.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (May 17, 2010)

Little Bits said:


> An old timer told me once when a horse hits himself they rarely want to do it again. If they are all covered up they are more inclined to hit again and again because it is protected.


Heh, I agree! My surefooted Arabs never had leg protection of any kind and their legs were like iron because I built them up slowly over time and appropriate terrain. I don't think we do our horses any favors protecting them from themselves in the pasture when they don't have a specific problem like forging and frankly if my horse hits a jump, I want him to feel the sting so he knows to jump more carefully next time!

That said, I do wish there was a properly designed, properly fitted mini SMB as I would purchase a set for combined driving marathons. I don't think my horse needs the tendon support but I like the idea of a layer of neoprene between him and a broken branch, broken cart shaft, whatever, and so if he were to trip and fall he's less likely to accidentally clip himself in a damaging way. I'm asking a lot of my horse in those competitions and owe it to him to protect him if I can. I really like the new Davis bellboots for minis and plan to use them in the future for strenuous driving and lunging work when my horses are clipped. In their fuzzies their fur is more than enough protection from scrapes.

I would also boot up any horse in a multiple hitch that would be doing speed work. I expect my horses to keep track of their own feet but it's a bit much to ask that he also know exactly where his neighbor's are at all times when scrambling around a course at full tilt!



Besides, boots are a fun opportunity to color-coordinate your turnout and look like the big boys. That's half the fun on marathon or scurry.

Leia


----------



## JMS Miniatures (May 17, 2010)

For one thing not talking about the SMBs "Professional's Choice". I was talking about the Legacy Boots from Classic Equine.

I'm sorry but I have seen many leg problems with these minis, they are getting too refined and I feel like they need some extra protection. I like to work my minis, lots of groundwork, I also do obstacle, jumping, driving, not just show driving but also trail driving. I don't know I personally wish there were some good quality boots out there for these minis. I just want the extra protection.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (May 17, 2010)

Sue_C. said:


> I have a pair of the only ones available for the minis, and they are too small for the mare I am working with now, as she has a medium bone...


There are at least four brands out there that I am aware of. Ozark has one that looks pretty unshaped, "Performer's 1st Choice" brand is shaped fairly well but I wasn't impressed with either the velcro or the thickness of the material (the one I saw wasn't neoprene), "Jack's" has a sport boot which appeared to be total crap when I saw it, and Chimacum Tack has another one which has good support, good shape, and good velcro but has stitching along the bottom edge and is too tall. I like the boots and they look great but came down too far on Kody's pasterns and rubbed him raw above the coronet line. Once I trimmed up the bottom with scissors they fit better and no longer rubbed him but I shouldn't have to do that.





Leia

Edited to add: Sorry JMS, to me a "SMB" is any sport boot. Didn't mean to imply Professional's Choice! Is Classic Equine offering to make a mini boot?


----------



## Mominis (May 17, 2010)

Call me old fashioned, but I wrap Shake's legs for workouts (when it's dry) with good old polo wraps. When he is hauled, I will be using boots. In the stalls at shows, he'll be wearing standing wraps. Guess it's just the Pony Club kid in me coming out. However, for turnouts, I'd love to find a good boot. I don't believe they need them all of the time, but when the ground is particularly hard, I like the extra support that I get from a wrap to help them deal with the concussion.


----------



## Sue_C. (May 17, 2010)

Mominis said:


> Call me old fashioned, but I wrap Shake's legs for workouts (when it's dry) with good old polo wraps. When he is hauled, I will be using boots. In the stalls at shows, he'll be wearing standing wraps. Guess it's just the Pony Club kid in me coming out. However, for turnouts, I'd love to find a good boot. I don't believe they need them all of the time, but when the ground is particularly hard, I like the extra support that I get from a wrap to help them deal with the concussion.


I like wraps too, and if only in an arena, will do that, but even the very best wrap in the world can come undone when it gets wet; and then it becomes a danger.



> There are at least four brands out there that I am aware of. Ozark has one that looks pretty unshaped, "Performer's 1st Choice" brand is shaped fairly well but I wasn't impressed with either the velcro or the thickness of the material (the one I saw wasn't neoprene), "Jack's" has a sport boot which appeared to be total crap when I saw it, and Chimacum Tack has another one which has good support, good shape, and good velcro but has stitching along the bottom edge and is too tall.



Well, I shall look again then.. the only ones I have seen (and have) are the Performer's Choice, and are the neoprene ones.

Just looked at the one's mentioned. The Professional Choice ones I have, seem to be very similar to Chimacum's, and I cannot find them at the other two places.


----------



## Marty (May 18, 2010)

Good subject: There's an old saying about leg wraps that if you don't know how to wrap a leg correctly, you will do more harm than good. I feel the same way about sport boots if they don't fit right. Being from the big horse world its just my rule of thumb to protect legs especially in the trailer.

When I used to hike up in the old logging trails and work with my stallion Nick daily doing obstacles, etc, I put him in leg bandages for protection. Over-kill? Maybe. But it did give me a sense of security when we ran into steep parts on the trail and also scratches from thorny bushes along the way. I'd say in the grand scheme of things, there could be a place for sport boots and wouldn't rule them out.


----------



## TyeeRanch (May 18, 2010)

I am probably going to open up a can of worms here, but this is just my honest opinion.

I use SMB's on my horses every time they are being worked, mostly because of the surfaces and the fact that it is something that has been ingrained in my head. Both with big horses and now with minis. There is no reason that a mini should be treated any differently than a big horse. I agree with the above post, that my horses are at the very least wrapped with polos while being worked or out playing, SMB's while being worked hard, and at the shows, are in standing wraps. Trailered in shipping boots as well. My Mom always taught me that you dont have a horse if its legs and feet dont work.

Now for my pet peeve. Why in the world would we ask a mini to jump in excess of 40" without leg protection on. I mean, we buy ourselves special shoes for running, walking, playing basketball, etc but we expect our horses to jump more than their height repeatedly without protection? I for one will never show in a jumping class until I can use protection on my horses. No ribbon is worth having a horse with a hurt leg.


----------



## JMS Miniatures (May 18, 2010)

TyeeRanch said:


> Now for my pet peeve. Why in the world would we ask a mini to jump in excess of 40" without leg protection on. I mean, we buy ourselves special shoes for running, walking, playing basketball, etc but we expect our horses to jump more than their height repeatedly without protection? I for one will never show in a jumping class until I can use protection on my horses. No ribbon is worth having a horse with a hurt leg.


Thank you.

Thats what I'm getting at. Performance classes is starting to get bigger and better. I don't think having actual sport boots for these minis will hurt at all, I think for those serious about what they want to do with their minis training wise should have an option to have a very nice boot to protect their horses legs with. I have seen the performers choice boots, those are the only ones I have seen in miniature size, and I certaintly don't see the quality there.

As of right now I believe people are asking for me about Classic Equine possibly making it for the minis. They asked me if there would be a possible market for them out there in miniature size so I thought I would come here and ask. Looks like there will be interest in it and not totally against it.


----------



## MiniHGal (May 18, 2010)

ABSOLUTELY--with one caveat: they must FIT well.

Now, while I don't believe that you have to use them for every workout, when you are working hard, at speed, or on the trail...YES.

Also, I don't really feel that they provide much, if any, tendon and suspensory support--if I can deform the boot with my hands, it will not be able to 'prevent' overextension of the leg. Just, no.

However, any horse, some more than others, can interfere and hit themselves, or whack into something, or get injured by the cart in an accident, or whatever.

One of the biggest reasons I try to use boots in speed workouts is from a very vivid accident that a Western rider had with her horse. She was prepping for barrel runs, no boots, and her horse overreached and severed his superficial and part of his deep digital flexor tendons. The horse was in a lot of pain, and was put down almost immediately, as she did not have the several thousand to rehab him. I don't remember if he had shoes on the hinds or not...but regardless, something that would have either not happened or would have been much less severe had he had boots or wraps on. The hoof would not have sliced right through the leg quite as easily.

Now, of course, minis are less likely to have such issues, but I don't need any sort of possibility of such a thing happening to my high level competition horse.

Finally, I use glue on shoes with one of my horses, and she sometimes interferes when on marathon, whipping through the obstacles. I know this because when I hoof blacked her and then ran a marathon, she came back with black marks on the inside of her fetlocks. That is unnecessary trauma that can be prevented by using boots.

If I can prevent any kind of injury to my horses while they are trying their hearts out for me, I will.

Here is a picture of Fascination wearing her sport boots...I don't quite remember which brand they are...but they fit ok. I had to cut them down, and then they slip, which is frustrating. But they don't rub her, so that is something. This was practicing for a combined driving event the week after.


----------



## ClickMini (May 18, 2010)

I, too, will use them anytime I am asking for anything more than roundy-round in the arena. Here is Ally at the recent TREC wearing her boots:


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (May 18, 2010)

Sue_C. said:


> Just looked at the one's mentioned. The Professional (Performer's?) Choice ones I have, seem to be very similar to Chimacum's, and I cannot find them at the other two places.


"Jack's" is a brand, not a vendor, and Ozark's SMB's are under "Leg Protection" off their main shop menu.



One vendor's website says the ones I have are "JT International" brand, but the JT website says they are a distributor for brands such as the Performer's Choice boots, Kelly Silver star bits and Tough-1 mini blankets. The Chimacum-type boots are not shown there so who knows! I'm going to do some more investigating and will let you all know what I find out.



Marty said:


> There's an old saying about leg wraps that if you don't know how to wrap a leg correctly, you will do more harm than good. I feel the same way about sport boots if they don't fit right.


Ditto, and I _know_ I don't know how to wrap right!



Plus Washington is nothing if not wet so polo wraps are sort of out for us anyway. I'd rather use a fitted boot I can hose off and fit properly.



TyeeRanch said:


> There is no reason that a mini should be treated any differently than a big horse.


I agree that minis absolutely deserve all the same consideration as a big horse, but to me it's like asking an agility dog to run a course without leg protection; they simply don't seem to need it! The horse only weighs a little more than a human male and human runners don't typically wear lower leg guards to sprint and run hurdles and such. Big horses weigh at least 5x as much as a 200lb man and are carrying a rider and wearing iron shoes to boot. That is a LOT more weight, a lot more potential for injury. Plus it seems to me that the longer the muscle, the more chance for it to be sprained, strained or torn. I have literally never heard of a mini injuring its lower legs the way so many big horses do. They get them caught in gates and injured in other bizarre ways, but I've never heard of a sports injury. If you're doing AMHA jumping (which does get impressively high and is a major athletic achievement) then I'd definitely boot up if you're concerned. I know AMHR allows boots in Jumper and thought AMHA did too.







MiniHGal said:


> Now, of course, minis are less likely to have such issues, but I don't need any sort of possibility of such a thing happening to my high level competition horse.
> Finally, I use glue on shoes with one of my horses, and she sometimes interferes when on marathon, whipping through the obstacles. I know this because when I hoof blacked her and then ran a marathon, she came back with black marks on the inside of her fetlocks. That is unnecessary trauma that can be prevented by using boots.
> 
> If I can prevent any kind of injury to my horses while they are trying their hearts out for me, I will.









And a lot of it depends on the horse as well. Your girls are big, powerful, impressive movers with lots of overstride and impulsion from the rear and could do a lot of damage if they clip themselves. A smaller, lighter, less powerful horse like Kody is less likely to do damage through that sort of interference but could still be injured by something outside himself in an accident. I worry more about him clipping his front coronet band or heel bulb by slipping as with his long, sweepy stride he's rarely anywhere near his cannons when he tracks up. Every horse is different!



MiniHGal said:


> Here is a picture of Fascination wearing her sport boots...I don't quite remember which brand they are...


They're the same ones I have, Bree. You're the one who showed me they could be cut down!





Great discussion, by the way, everyone.

Leia


----------



## Sue_C. (May 18, 2010)

> "Jack's" is a brand, not a vendor.


No wonder I didn't find their's then...did you know there is a "Jack's Tack"?







> Ozark's SMB's are under "Leg Protection" off their main shop menu.


Well, gonna have to go back and look again, because I sure didn't see any sports boots there, just bell boots, and brush boots. Maybe I was looking in Ozark Canada, and they don't carry them? Duh...found them.


----------



## TyeeRanch (May 18, 2010)

No, AMHA does not allow leg protection in its jumping classes.


----------



## Sue_C. (May 19, 2010)

TyeeRanch said:


> No, AMHA does not allow leg protection in its jumping classes.


But that could be amended...nothing written in stone.


----------



## MiniHGal (May 19, 2010)

Well, I have two different pairs...the ones that have a big upper velcro strap that rub and are basically worthless, and the softer, more formfitting, but too long, Performer's 1st choice ones (I went out and looked at them last night). The performer's ones have the hole on the suspensory wrap part that goes behind the fetlock.

I just went back and re-read what I said and realized it could have been misconstrued--I use "interfering" to mean brushing with the other front foot if in the front, and the other hind if in the back. Overreaching or clipping is if the horse overstrides with the hind and clips their front hoof or leg(usually on the same side). Any horse, especially minis that are less than perfect leg conformation or that are making tight corners, can interfere. But it depends on the conformation as to how likely they are to overreach (short backed, with lots of overstep in the hind).

Anyway, good discussion...and Jamie, let us know if you end up being able to get them to make some!!


----------



## Sue_C. (May 19, 2010)

> Jamie, let us know if you end up being able to get them to make some!!


Absolutley! I want to be on the `first to be informed list.


----------



## Kaitlyn (May 19, 2010)

^thirded!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (May 19, 2010)

Fourthed! I'm not excited by the Legacy brand's design but I definitely want to know about any new mini sport boots.

Leia


----------



## JMS Miniatures (May 19, 2010)

I will let everyone know what I hear. So far haven't heard back. I told them if they wanted to gain interest then they need to advertise in the breed magazines. I really hope they can make some.


----------

